# Bell Super 3R removable chinbar helmet review



## zooey (Oct 31, 2016)

Great review content. Just wish it weren't stuck on this dated looking narrow format. +1 for recognizing the "mushroom-like aesthetic" con, oval head shape perspective, and crash pic.


----------



## butch1 (Nov 12, 2015)

I thought the Super was supposed to be the least mushroom shaped helmets out there? What is the least bulbous helmet? All the helmets Ive tried sit much higher than the Super which makes them look like a mushroom.


----------

